# New Archery Products



## kzoohunter (Dec 24, 2009)

I am curious if anyone has shot the new 2 blade version now available of the bloodrunner? also the 3 blade input if any input on those


----------



## Keef (Feb 11, 2006)

I shot a P&Y antelope with the three blade this past year. It was awesome and worked as advertised. I like the head.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Ive examined the new 2 blade, and 3 blade. I do not understand how this broadhead could penetrate deeply unless your getting very high KE. The blades expand using a spring thus there is constant back pressure robbing the arrow of kinetic energy. The blades do not lock open ???? It just does not sound good to me.


----------



## zat2627 (Feb 3, 2010)

good head...works great


----------



## detour (Nov 21, 2003)

I used the three blade and it works awsome, flies great and makes a big hole. I cann't wait to try the two blade.


----------



## kzoohunter (Dec 24, 2009)

camoman73 said:


> Ive examined the new 2 blade, and 3 blade. I do not understand how this broadhead could penetrate deeply unless your getting very high KE. The blades expand using a spring thus there is constant back pressure robbing the arrow of kinetic energy. The blades do not lock open ???? It just does not sound good to me.


the arrow is constantly pushing forward which is pushing thru the animal which keeps spring back so there isn't really MUCH back pressure in my mind. I just bought the 2 blade but have shot the 3 last year and blew huge holes in both my bucks. Seems like the 2 blade will have even less(if any) back pressure


----------

